# Great Dane puppies in Ohio



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I feel SICK


So ...
BYB will just keep on breeding
And ...
Rescuer keep on rescuing ???


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How many puppies total did the three females have? 16 left out of three litters, I seriously hope the "breeder" decides it did not generate enough income for the trouble and decides not to breed again.

There is a Dane rescue in North Texas, but I'm sure that's too far to transport puppies.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how pitiful! I hope they are surrendered & find good homes.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess in this economy, not too many people are looking to adopt a puppy that will reach 100+ pounds. I think they should take the 'breeder' out and shoot HER, not the puppies.


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

T&T said:


> So ...
> BYB will just keep on breeding
> And ...
> Rescuer keep on rescuing ???



Exactly. I just.... I have no words. 

When will this ever end? What'll it take?


----------



## lablver2 (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.ohiodanerescue.com/links/rgroups.htm

This is a list of nationwide rescues. Stay away from Gentle Giants Rescue in Southern California though as it is a very unreputable rescue.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I hope some other rescues step in and help. that would be a huge drain on 1 rescue. I know puppies are easier to find homes for but that is still a lot of puppies. And as someone mentioned in today's economy...looking forward to feeding a 100+ pound dog will require a certain type of person. Hopefully with a stable job.

I went and picked up a bag of food for Tinkerbell today, the lady in front of me had a little yorkie she was buying food for. We were both buying Wellness Core and I have to say I liked her price of $12 better than my $58 price. lol


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This was from January. PG do you know what happened with the puppies?


----------

